# Tunnel Under Ilfracombe.



## timbly (Aug 23, 2011)

On holiday in Devon a week ago I saw this intriguing tunnel beneath Ilfracombe. I’m not into draining myself but I thought I’d share it here. There are a few more pictures at 
my site.














I'm 6' tall & could easily walk up the tunnel if I weren't quite so chicken-shit. If you go for it, tell us all about it.


----------



## Munchh (Aug 23, 2011)

I imagine the experienced drainers on here would thoroughly research this place before venturing in, just based on that tide mark in your last pic. Scared the fook outta me!!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## muppet (Aug 23, 2011)

im sure i have seen a report on somewhere before on this one . thanks for the post


----------



## Pincheck (Aug 23, 2011)

yes very interesting not into the whole scene myself but interesting


----------



## RichardH (Aug 24, 2011)

muppet said:


> im sure i have seen a report on somewhere before on this one . thanks for the post



May I proffer you a Linky?


----------



## Incognito (Aug 30, 2011)

I did reply to this on the 28DL, the pipe only goes a short distance before it stoops to a brick tunnel, hands and knees job. This was originally a walk through tunnel from the museum a couple hundred metres away.


----------

